# Bikepark...



## chrissi138 (24. August 2005)

Hey Leute,

habt ihr mal lust einen Tag in einen Bikepark zu fahren? Ein paar leute aus Nbg planen auch schon aber sind sich noch nicht schlüssig wegen einen Termin...

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## Real Kandy (24. August 2005)

Hey jo,

wenn's terminlich passt, würde ich mal mitfahren. Wo gehts denn hin, vor allem mit welchen Bikes? Kann nur mit nem Hardtail dienen. Kumpel von mir (aus Fürth) is sicher auch dabei.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (25. August 2005)

Hi, 
je nachdem wohin und wann, würde ich mich evtl. auch anschließen.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. August 2005)

ich hab vor, mit ein paar Kumpels am 2. Septemberwochende nach Bischofsmais zu fahren. Wenn sich da jemand anschließen will -> PM

MfG
Stefan


----------



## chrissi138 (30. August 2005)

Hey Leutz,

also bin guterhalten aus der Schweiz zurück 
und mein drang nach bewegung war glaub ich noch nie größer... hab etz noch bis 12. sept zeit, dann wieder schule :-(
Wie ist es mit kommendem WE oder schon do oder fr??
Na und ich dachte entweder an bischofsmais oder Geisberg... kenn noch keinen von beiden also kann ich nix dazu sagen...

Grüße chrissi


----------



## SpeedyR (31. August 2005)

Hi @All!

Hehe,bin auch ausm Urlaub Zurück> ( Portes du Soleil).Für ne spontane Aktion  am WE wär ich dabei >Geiskopf /BoziDar ect..

                                                 Gruss Rafa


----------



## chrissi138 (31. August 2005)

Hey Leute,

also wenn das wetter mitspielt ist diese WE fix... ich hab heute am schmausenbuck einen Stephan (alias bumble) kennengelernt und der würde auf jeden mitkommen, wenn natürlich mehr zamkommt wäre super 
Wir könnten ja mal den Samstag anpeilen, können dann ja auch Fahrgemeinschaften bilden... und ich bin für Geiskopf, soll auch für nicht so erfahrene biker gut sein 
Also wer lust hat einfach melden   

Viele Grüße

Chrissi


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2005)

dieses Wochende ist leider Eurobike => keine Zeit.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Blackcycle (1. September 2005)

Hi, 
also das Wochenende wird bei mir auch nichts.
Ich werde nächste Woche vermutlich Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fahren und bis Sonntag oder Montag bleiben.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## chrissi138 (1. September 2005)

... na wir fahren definitiv diesen samstag...

Aber wer weiß, wenns mir gefällt dann fahr ich evtl auch nochmal hoch bevor die Schule anfängt *g*

Dann kann man sich ja auch treffen wenn jemand schon dort ist 

Grüßle

Chrissi


----------



## SpeedyR (2. September 2005)

Bin morgen auch aufm Geiskopf  ..Meine Kiste ist bereits gepackt,wollt so auf 9-10uhr dort sein.

@Chrissi:Wann fährstn los?Könntn uns evtl zamtreffn?


                                                          Gruss Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüdiger Beck (2. September 2005)

Hallo   
wenn jemand nächste woche mal in der Fränkischen fahren möchte kann mitfahren werde Di oder Mi bei schönen Wetter so eine 50 - 65 km Tour fahren. 

Grüße Rüdi


----------



## chrissi138 (2. September 2005)

Also wir versuchen auch so gegen 9 uhr da zu sein, denk aber des könnt auch a weng später werden wegen verkehr und so...

Ähm wenn wir uns treffen wollen, ich hab kurze feuerrote haare *g* und ein schwarz mattes norco vpssix und werde ein blau graues Kona T-shirt tragen... 
Würd mich freuen mal welche aus dem Forum kennen zu lernen


----------



## chrissi138 (6. September 2005)

Hey Leute,

nochmal die Frage: hat jemand noch lust mit in Bikepark zu düsen? ich will auf jeden bis die schule am 13. sept anfängt nochmal nach bischofsmais fahren...

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. September 2005)

also ich fahre am kommenden Samstag vormittag los und bleibe bis Sonntag später Nachmittag in Bischofsmais. Materialtransport ist kein Problem (habe ein gaaanz großes Auto  ) wenn du mitfahren willst. Ich müsste nur sehen, daß ich noch in irgendeinem Auto unterbringe.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (7. September 2005)

Wann denn nun??? Würde auch mal gerne Bischofm. fahren. Ey, habe mir gestern in 3 verschiede Finger zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten geschnitten. Kann man soviel Pech haben????


----------



## SpeedyR (7. September 2005)

WE Geiskopf wär ich auch dabei...Sa oder So?Könnt evtl noch jemanden mitnehmen...

                                                     Gruss Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbag (7. September 2005)

Hätte definitiv auch seeehr viel Lust. War noch kein einziges Mal dieses Jahr   .

Hätte Freitag oder Sonntag Zeit. Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten. Falls da also jemand fahren würde...


----------



## chrissi138 (7. September 2005)

Hey Leute,

also hab heute am Schmausenbuck noch ein paar getroffen, die auch mitfahren wollen, wir hätten da eine VW Bus mit bis etz noch 2 sitzplätzen... mein golf ist schon voll... gehen ja nur 2 Leutz mit Bike rein 
und wir haben angedacht Samstag früh hoch und Sonntag nach Liftschluss wieder richtung heimat tingeln... Also dann dort zelten, geht ja wie ich das letzte mal gesehen habe...

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. September 2005)

schön, dann werden wir uns ja dort treffen    Blackcyle ist schon heute runtergefahren und bleibt bis übers Wochende, ich bringe auch mindestens 5 Leute mit, das ist ja schon fast eine Franken-Invasion am Geiskopf   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. September 2005)

bin wieder zurück und wieder fit: geil wars   Kein Regen tagsüber, wenig los, nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt was will man mehr.
nur wo wart ihr denn alle? Franken waren ja genug da (danke nochmal für die Axt an die Ansbacher, wenn ihr hiermitlest, meldet euch mal, ich schick euch dann ein Foto   ), aber bekannte Leute waren irgendwie nicht da   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Blackcycle (12. September 2005)

War wirklich fast perfektes Bikewetter und nen schönes Wochenende.   
Nur meine Finger brauchen noch ne Runde Erholung   
Gruß Bernd


----------



## SpongeBob (12. September 2005)

Blackcycle schrieb:
			
		

> War wirklich fast perfektes Bikewetter und nen schönes Wochenende.
> Nur meine Finger brauchen noch ne Runde Erholung
> Gruß Bernd




Also um sowas zu machen müsst ihr doch nicht extra innen Bikepark fahren


----------



## Blackcycle (12. September 2005)

Naja, nach zwei Stunden Biken im Stadtwald fehlt mir immer die Motivation noch weiterzufahren, da passiert sowas net.
Wo war denn jetzt der Rest? Alle wegen dem Wetter gekniffen?


----------



## chrissi138 (13. September 2005)

Ja wir haben am Freitag abend erfahren, dass einer sa arbeiten musste und da haben wir es komplett aufs kommende we verschoben... da können dann auch noch mehr mitfahren und vielleicht kommen auch noch ein oder zwei aus hannover mit *g*
Da war ich dann letztes we und hab den Racepark schulenberg mal getestet und für sehr gut befunden  Also ne fahrt lohnt sich, und nächstes jahr kommt noch ne Biker X strecke dazu... dann lohnt sich es allemal...
Also wie gesagt, ich fahr kommendes we auf jeden fall runter und denke auch, dass die anderen mitkommen... Ne SpongeBob ;-)

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## oBATMANo (16. September 2005)

Is jemand am 1. Oktober WE in BM?


----------



## chrissi138 (16. September 2005)

... also ich bin definitiv am 1. +2. Oktober in BM, mache dort so ein DH und Freeride seminar mit... dass mir diese ekligen nassen und rutschigen wurzeln nix mehr anhaben können *g*

Hey aber nochmal die Frage, will jemand am So so um 8 nach dem wählen noch mit nach Bischofsmais fahren? Alleine lohnt sich des net, ist für nen schüler auch zu teuer...

Greetz chrissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (16. September 2005)

> dass mir diese ekligen nassen und rutschigen wurzeln nix mehr anhaben können *g*



Da bist aber in BM falsch.
Gibts nur Steine und sind im Trockenem wie Nassem gleich zu fahren.
Einfach traun und drauf halten. Dann kommt das Aha-Erlebnis.

Füs nasse Wurzel gibts kein Allheilmittel.
Schnell drüber, dann hat der Reifen keine Zeit zum rutschen


----------

